# Red wood from Thailand



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, so I don't have any pictures, just a description. What is a wood that might come from Thailand that is a strong red color and does not change color over time? I have a friend in Japan who was trying to describe it to me, but couldn't identify it.
Dan


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Are you looking for red -wood or??


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Not Redwood, but a wood that is red in color.


----------



## indonesianwood (Mar 31, 2013)

Narra.
because we had similiar wood like thailand.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambutan? It can be quite red, but I don't know about the color fastness. Nara is certainly red, but again, I don't know if the color persists.

I don't think bloodwood or red heart grow in Thailand. Not sure about bois d' rose or pink ivory.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Not Redwood, but a wood that is red in color.



That is what I meant- I have some mystery wood-170( I think-there are 3 of them there) at hobbit house. It is very red hard and stays red. Might be borneo ironwood.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that I have some pointers, I'll see if I can research this a bit. It was the color fastness that had me... lost


----------

